# cancelletto - chiocciolina



## mimitabby

I had a very exciting time this weekend when I went to visit some friends that live in a big high-rise apartment complex in the city. I didn't know how to get into their house without them coming down and showing me.
So I called them on the phone and they kept talking about the cancelletto.

Now, I was in this little glass room with a phone and two sets of doors.
no fence, no gate... what the heck was a cancelletto?

well fellow English speaking people, here's what it means.
on your phone is a star and a pound sign. the star is "l'asterisco" and the pound is "il cancelletto!!!!"

they won't have to come downstairs to let ME in any more.


----------



## Silvia

Oh, a pound? Good to know!


----------



## mimitabby

my point exactly.  these things are so common but we don't know
what other people call them!


----------



## Alfry

mimitabby said:
			
		

> my point exactly. these things are so common but we don't know
> what other people call them!


well, if you tell me: "premi cancelletto" I immediately know what you are saying.

if you tell me "cancelletto" I think of a little fence first.

And if I tell you: "relax, close your eyes and..... absolutely............... do not think of a gorilla"
what did you see?


----------



## mimitabby

Alfry, are you a gorilla?
my friend did say "premi cancelletto" but... i didn't see any little fences!


----------



## Alfry

mimitabby said:
			
		

> Alfry, are you a gorilla?
> my friend did say "premi cancelletto" but... i didn't see any little fences!


no,
I'm only as ugly-looking as a gorilla. well, sometimes I pound on my chest jumpin on the sofa and eating bananas... 
but I'm almost sure I'm not a gorilla.


----------



## walnut

I'm a native but both "cancelletto" (= #) and "chiocciolina" or "chiocciola" (= @) sound horrible to me! I suppose I wouldn't like the same to refer to my computer's mouse as a "topolino"... 

Che ne pensate, foreri italiani? A voi suonano bene?

Just curious.  Walnut


----------



## Alfry

walnut said:
			
		

> I'm a native but both "cancelletto" (= #) and "chiocciolina" or "chiocciola" (= @) sound horrible to me! I suppose I wouldn't like the same to refer to my computer's mouse as a "topolino"...
> 
> Che ne pensate, foreri italiani? A voi suonano bene?
> 
> Just curious.  Walnut


why not... cancelletto... better than diesis (se non sbaglio)


----------



## Silvia

walnut said:
			
		

> "chiocciolina" or "chiocciola" (= @)


 Guarda, questo meriterebbe un discorso a parte... hai mai sentito dire "coccinella"?!   Da piegarsi in due...


----------



## walnut

silviap said:
			
		

> Guarda, questo meriterebbe un discorso a parte... hai mai sentito dire "coccinella"?!   Da piegarsi in due...


 Ohi ohi, questa mi mancava...  Walnut


----------



## lsp

silviap said:
			
		

> hai mai sentito dire "coccinella"?!   Da piegarsi in due...


huh? Vuole dire o beautiful handbag o ladybug, per quanto ne so io, ma non quadra...


----------



## Silvia

lsp, people play with words without even being aware of that... so maybe you want to say chiocciolina (@ or little snail) and say coccinella (ladybug) instead. I've heard people saying that for real!


----------



## DDT

Che storia, Silvia! 

Cmq, io sono pro "cancelletto" e contro l'orrido "chiocciola" che per me suona più normale come "at"....

DDT


----------



## danalto

Io lo chiamo *lumaca*...


----------



## mimitabby

DDT said:
			
		

> Che storia, Silvia!
> 
> Cmq, io sono pro "cancelletto" e contro l'orrido "chiocciola" che per me suona più normale come "at"....
> 
> DDT


perche agli' orrecchi italiano "chiocciola" suona orrido?


----------



## Alfry

mimitabby said:
			
		

> perche (agli' orrecchi) *alle orecchie di un* italiano "chiocciola" suona orrido?


imho non è orrido, solo un tantino insolito


----------



## DDT

mimitabby said:
			
		

> perche agli' orrecchi italiano "chiocciola" suona orrido?



Sono d'accordo con Alfry, non è poi così orrido...però nemmeno bellissimo, sembra di ridurre la comunicazione a qualcosa di bavoso...avete mai visto le tracce lasciate da chiocciole, lumache, etc??? 

DDT


----------



## walnut

A me che non piace di "chiocciolina" è la lunghezza! "At" mi pare imbattibile. 
Gusto personale, ma non mi piace tanto neanche (niente di serio    ) che sia chiocciolina che cancelletto siano diminutivi/vezzeggiativi... I linguaggi e i modi nati con la rete e con la condivisione planetaria delle stesse tecnologie sono così semplici ed efficaci... Se dico "chiocciolina" mi sento un po' come se facessi free-climbing vestita da Madame de Pompadour, non so se riesco a rendere l'idea...

Ciao!  Walnut


----------



## srossi

Buongiorno,
mi è sorto un dubbio riguardo alla parola "dash" che ho sempre creduto che si rifereisse tra l'altro anche al trattino della tastiera. Oggi l'ho trovata usata per indicare anche il cancelletto (cioè il tasto #). Se davvero si può usare per usare entrambi i tasti questo crea molta confusione.
Come altrimenti indichereste il cancelletto?
Grazie a tutti, siete sempre di grande aiuto. Ciao.


----------



## Kraus

Dovrebbe dirsi "hash". Forse c'è stata confusione appunto con "dash"


----------



## MünchnerFax

So che in America si chiama anche _pound sign_ (si' si', proprio il cancelletto, non la sterlina.  )


----------



## Katiolina

MünchnerFax said:


> So che in America si chiama anche _pound sign_ (si' si', proprio il cancelletto, non la sterlina.  )


 
c'è una discussione aperta circa questo argomento...
inizia così:



mimitabby said:


> I had a very exciting time this weekend when i went to visit some friends
> that live in a big high-rise apartment complex in the city. I didn't know
> how to get into their house without them coming down and showing me.
> So I called them on the phone and they kept talking about the cancelletto.
> 
> now, i was in this little glass room with a phone and two sets of doors.
> no fence, no gate... what the heck was a cancelletto?
> 
> well fellow english speaking people, here's what it means.
> on your phone is a star and a pound sign. the star is "l'asterisco" and the pound is "il cancelletto!!!!"
> 
> they won't have to come downstairs to let ME in any more.


 
xx

Quindi secondo me il cancelletto è chiamato POUND!!!
Non credi?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Katiolina said:


> Quindi secondo me il cancelletto è chiamato POUND!!!
> Non credi?


Certo che lo credo, se no non l'avrei scritto! 
C'e' anche stata un'altro thread pochi giorni fa (insomma, stiamo celebrando il funerale di questo.  )


----------



## Katiolina

MünchnerFax said:


> Certo che lo credo, se no non l'avrei scritto!
> C'e' anche stata un'altro thread pochi giorni fa (insomma, stiamo celebrando il funerale di questo.  )


 
No...no....
Infatti il "non credi" era rivolto a chi aveva iniziato il discorso...
Secondo me era chiaro in quella discussione che il cancelletto viene chiamato POUND SIGN...

Tutto qui...
K.


----------



## srossi

*M*a pound si riferisce all'asterisco, no?
Così ho sentito dire. fatemi chiarezza!!

Moderator's note: cerca sul dizionario oppure usa la funzione di ricerca prima di aprire un nuovo thread: come vedi l'argomento era già stato discusso.


----------



## Katiolina

Riporto di nuovo la frase di "MunchnerFax":

"the star is "l'asterisco" and the pound is "il cancelletto"!!!"

Nonostante io ignorassi questa cosa...
mi sembra piuttosto chiara...
non credi?


----------



## Silvia B

Confermo che POUND è il cancelletto, io lo uso tutti i giorni per i codici della mia azienda ...


----------



## ··pao²··

Io ho sentito dire *Hash* (#) *key.*

Buon Anno a tutti!


----------



## neuromatico

In Canada e negli Stati Uniti il *# *si chiama "pound key" e nient'altro.


----------



## d_psionic

Per mia esperienza, un po' BE e un po' AE, conosco le seguenti definizioni per i caratteri tipografici (ma non sono sicuro di dove si usi quale):

Segno: *#*
Italiano: Cancelletto/Diesis (solo in musica)
Inglese: Pound/Hash/Diesis (credo anche qui solo come segno musicale)

Segno: *@*
Italiano: Chiocciola/Chiocciolina/At (chiaramente importato)
Inglese: At

Segno: ***
Italiano: Asterisco
Inglese: Star/Asterisk (poco usato, che io sappia)

Segno: *-*
Italiano: Meno/Linietta/Trattino
Inglese: Dash/Minus

Segno: *_*
Italiano: Trattino basso/Underscore (importato, a causa dell'uso massiccio in informatica, visto che non c'e' un vero nome in italiano)
Inglese: Underscore

Segno: *&*
Italiano: E commerciale/And (importanto ma non usato dagli inglesi per questo segno)
Inglese: Ampersand

P.S.
Forse sarebbe interessante creare un nuovo thread con le definizioni e traduzioni per tutti i segni tipografici. Di solito sono cose che non si trovano nei vocabolari, e a volte (specie in ambito lavorativo) ci si trova imbarazzati nel non conoscerne il nome.


----------



## DavideV

Per quanto riguarda la musica, normalmente gli inglesi non usano "diesis" ma "sharp".
"C sharp = Do diesis", "B flat = Si bemolle"


----------



## d_psionic

DavideV said:


> Per quanto riguarda la musica, normalmente gli inglesi non usano "diesis" ma "sharp".
> "C sharp = Do diesis", "B flat = Si bemolle"


 
Hai ragione, mi sono sbagliato.
Sharp & flat  sono i corrispondenti di # e b musicali.


----------

